# Need to move a Pigeon nest...



## RonKass (Apr 20, 2009)

I found a (wild) Pigeon's nest, nested in my utility room and I need to move it..
I want to move it outside to the window pane (wide enough), but I worry that the Pigeon will abandon the nest if I touch it and move it to a nearby place.
I saw a lot of threads about disturbing nests, but none that I found about moving it to another place. Can I? Will the bird be back to the new place, given I only touch the nest and not the eggs?
Any thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The nest will be abandoned.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The problem here is moving the nest don't move it*..GEORGE


----------



## RonKass (Apr 20, 2009)

The problem is that its just above the washing machine and dryer... which will probably scare her away, no? And I need clean clothes, you know 
And near all the dry laundry, which I am affraid might cause a lice problem.

(Alternatively, can I move the nest once the eggs hatched? and if so, how?)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I doubt the dryer will bother her.
You don't know she has lice and she very well may not. If so, they are easy to spray and get rid of. It isn't expensive either.
No. If you move the nest once the babies hatch, the parents will still abandon the nest.
How long ago were the eggs laid? If just a day or two, remove the eggs, chase the adults out and plug the hole.


----------



## RonKass (Apr 20, 2009)

nest appeared 3-4 days ago


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you are going to remove it and you can feel good about doing so, don't wait any longer.


----------

